# Lets see those exhausts...



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

As the title says I guess 

I'll start it off 


















:car::buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is a before and after of some BMW pipes:



















Bodywork not completed yet obviously!

And a before and after of an Audi A4 Cab i did:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

-Kev- said:


>


Awesome :thumb:

I'm pretty sure there are some cars like that around my way


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

My old corsa c 1.0 beast!


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

OutLore said:


> Awesome :thumb:
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are some cars like that around my way


I was going to say the same :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

middle silencer...










(pics taken a while back, before i got my new wheels and number plates )


----------



## ST_150 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mmmmwwwaaaahhh!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Johnr32 said:


>


Love the look of these pipes, nice MR2 too.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Blueflame










Miltek


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry, no closeup, but I think the shiny pea-shooter set this job off! Was rusty as hell before:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Before:










After:










It comes up better with each time I Autosol it but these were all I had to hand.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mongoose


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Miltek


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

:buffer:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Rare BMW Acs cls dtm tips


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

All these exhausts are spanking, gotta love shiny bits


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Off my 355...............

The best sounding thing I have ever heard/owned.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

My last car, track toy for 3 years:










swapped to a single:









that was faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too loud!!

So swapped to another very quiet one:









sold the car and within a week the prat had written it off


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's mine. Magneti Marelli Record Monza Dual Mode 

C


----------



## sheffcruiser (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine










and a sound clip


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

My old car in action, flames included.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Baptist said:


> Off my 355...............
> 
> The best sounding thing I have ever heard/owned.


THAT, is a work of art :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## chris-red (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

my recent project




























and now




































and the car




























:wave:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

OutLore said:


> Awesome :thumb:
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are some cars like that around my way


loving this picture.....lol


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Danny.R (Oct 10, 2011)

Clients rides


































My 2004 Mustang GT


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Miltek loud










:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

My tts with milltek non res cat back


















Left side








Right side









jontymo


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The welds in that first pic don't look too good...


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

BTB stainless steel system with glass blasted finish for that satin look...


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

heres mine














































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Shame to fit this under the car...


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

50/50









after









shame it's dirty after just a few miles - bloody diesels


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

A exhaust me and my friend made for his lancia after the £1500 one her purchased kept cracking :thumb:

shame you could not see most of it once fitted , but at least it did not crack thou 














































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

-Kev- said:


>


:lol:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't beat a mongoose had 1 on my S2,great sound&fits lovely:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Baptist said:


> Off my 355...............
> 
> The best sounding thing I have ever heard/owned.


WOW:doublesho


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

David Proctor said:


>


Proper car there mate! no plate ain't bad either:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Check out the underside restso on the escort,liking the mint mk3:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

M3 the nuts mate proper!:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you planning on requoting EVERY SINGLE picture in this thread!!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Wot size flange is on the manifold mate T3?looking good!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry mate got carried away :lol:


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sarmate (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Dax Rush lotus 7 style kit car with a V8 and exposed stainless steel pipes down both sides of the car. What are you guys using to polish the metal? I have tried Autoglym and NXT metal polish and they are both good but don't remove the golding on the manifold down pipes.

Richard


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You will really struggle to remove the tarnishing from the heat by hand.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Are you planning on requoting EVERY SINGLE picture in this thread!!


edited. can we not quote posts with numerous pics please as its like groundhog day reading this thread. :thumb:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

This is my fiesta:









And the little lass:









Chris's fiesta how it currently looks! Oooops!!


----------



## ms-vxr57 (Mar 25, 2010)

Only one i have of mine


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

blitz nur spec,


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Not the greatest photo, but you can see it poking out there.
Custom Powerflow jobbie.










And my old Evo V, 3 inch from turbo back, 'special' back box fitted in Japan. Measured 98dB on idle... by the police


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Your mini's lookin sweet fiestagirlie :thumb:


----------



## adam-TT (Mar 24, 2011)




----------

